# SKYFi Audio System (BoomBox) to Hit Retail Shelves Next Week



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

DETROIT, and WASHINGTON, Dec. 10 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Delphi Product & Service Solutions, part of Delphi Corporation (NYSE: DPH - News), and XM Satellite Radio (Nasdaq: XMSR - News) announced today the first portable satellite radio -- the new SKYFi(TM) Audio System -- will hit store shelves at Best Buy and Circuit City next week.

The SKYFi Audio System, a self-contained "boom box," provides the flexibility to take XM anywhere a subscriber wants to enjoy XM's 101 channels of revolutionary programming. Delphi, a pioneer of in-vehicle entertainment and electronics, and XM, America's leading satellite radio service, recently teamed to offer the Delphi XM SKYFi(TM) Radio receiver, an attractive, compact unit that provides the most advanced user features of any satellite radio on the market today.

The Delphi XM SKYFi Audio System -- the boom box with the SKYFi receiver -- retails for $229.99 (MSRP). The System contains a pair of high-quality speakers with an integrated high gain antenna and a port for the SKYFi receiver. It can be powered by an A/C adaptor to create a high quality countertop/ bookshelf XM system for the home or office, or used with six "D" batteries to experience XM in virtually any location. XM listeners who already own the SKYFi receiver can purchase the boom box portion alone for $99.99 (MSRP).

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/021210/dctu012_1.html


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm pretty excited about this, and can't wait to check this out.
I really want this for work, I'm curious to see how well of a signal it can get from inside a huge factory.


----------

